# Wiki



## dsbomb (May 30, 2007)

Something is funny on the wiki.  It doesn't display any of the diffs or page histories for the last couple days.  For instance, the Wii Region Compat list, changes have been made recently (Bio Hazard 4 added for Japan->US), but the history doesn't show anything.  Also the global Recent Changes page shows nothing new for a couple days.

Thanks


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2007)

I already got an error in the log history with my profile edition some weeks ago. After editing the page, the history weren't showing last change, but the new data were displayed.


Now the changes are not even displayed when editing:

I just edited the NTSC U to PAL compatibility list, but nothing changed after saving, it's still the same as before.
The history is showing last changes from may 27th for all the Wiki recent changed.

I hope it's not broken.


----------



## Costello (May 31, 2007)

there's a server date problem; whenever the server reboots, the date goes back to july 2006 or something.
I installed a synchronising daemon (ntpd) but it needs to be started manually... 
last time I rebooted the server, I probably forgot to run the daemon again.
I've just started it, date & time should be synchronised in the next few minutes


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2007)

Thank you Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it's working again, and the changes are taken in account, even if not listed on the recent changes.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 22, 2007)

I would like to point out the Wiki has his history/date stuck again since 14 june.
could you restart the daemon please ?

sorry if everybody ask you the same thing


----------

